# flipping out delayed



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, so I'm sitting here wondering why no one has flipped out about this one yet...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1940-D...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I mean really this is a Huffy part bringing actual money! where's the outrage?
sheesh you guys are no fun anymore...


----------



## jd56 (Jan 7, 2013)

Did I mention that I'm into lights....duh....but, I know better than to bid that much for a part that doesn't fit any of my collection.
My addicted behavor hasn't taken me over that bad yet.
Cool rear rack tailight though.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2013)

I know plenty of huffys  that bring money Its also
good to see huffy parts are still in the game.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2013)

Super nice!
 I never saw the listing, but, I would imagine that it didn't last long before the buy it now button was hit.

 We should all have an alarm on our phones that lets us know anytime Larkin posts something, because when he does, it's usually something you're going to want.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I didn't know about it until Scott M. mentioned it to me today. Like I told him I bet a lit big tank would bring stupid money! V/r Shawn


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 7, 2013)

*scott*

not bad but it needs some real help

what do you think about this part and the price?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2013)

well *JIM*,
the rack will need a little work but isn't that bad. the price was a bit high but sometimes if you want something you need to step up rather than try to bargain hunt. sometimes it's that or miss out.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2013)

I heard, that this rack was attached to a ratted out Schwinn B6 that sold on e-bay last week.
 It's amazing where some things will turn up.
 I would imagine, that the profit margin was huge on this flip.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 7, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> I heard, that this rack was attached to a ratted out Schwinn B6 that sold on e-bay last week.
> It's amazing where some things will turn up.
> I would imagine, that the profit margin was huge on this flip.




if it's true that this rack was on a Schwinn, then I have to change my assessment, it's not able to be fixed. (schwinn Kiss of Deathrolleyes:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> *scott*
> 
> not bad but it needs some real help
> 
> what do you think about this part and the price?




You got guys giving $1200 for Schwinn brake levers so I thought this price was kinda in line. There are some items that are tough to put a price on just because they are so rare and infrequently traded. Scott and I actually discussed this last year when I went out to visit and we thought $700-800. Like Scott said how many of these do you ever see? If I were needing one I wouldn't want to wait on another to surface--it could be a while. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 8, 2013)

I am going to have to look into my phone...for some reason my Larkin alarm did not go off. 

I did see it before it sold and would have pulled the trigger instantly if it had original red (for the 41 non lit Champion) or green paint (for the 40 tankless Champion).
We could debate value all day long, but I don't have a restored Champion in the queue, nor do I want to  preferably... and I passed.
Chris


----------



## bike (Jan 8, 2013)

*Man I gotta start looking at  dang schwinns!*



cyclingday said:


> I heard, that this rack was attached to a ratted out Schwinn B6 that sold on e-bay last week.
> It's amazing where some things will turn up.
> I would imagine, that the profit margin was huge on this flip.




Love huge profit margins- if a dealer got it, schwinn fans missed out on a chance for some free money to spend on schwinns- maybe they need to broaden horizons


----------

